# Shroom and slug



## vignolo (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi guys

I found these in the forest:
He's 3 inches long and bright orange. Anyone has an idea on the specie?

(sorry for the pic: white plastic bag didn't help!)

And this one:
The shroom is about 3 inches high and the head in not bigger than 2 inches in diameter. It's bright orange.


Thanks
PL


----------

